# Toe looks broken



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I noticed the one of the girls had a toe on her right foot that looked like it was broken. I thought she may have caught it in something or landed funny hopping off a roost. I grabbed some tape and something for a splint, picked her up, and had my wife to hold her. When I examined it closer, there was no broken skin, the joints all felt fine (no crepitus or anything abnormal), and she wasn't limping or favoring it any. I guess it's just a funny turned toe. I decided not to splint it right now. But, what do you guys think?

The picture isn't a really good one, I couldn't get her to pose properly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm guessing she hatched with it like that. I don't see any swelling or redness and since she's not that old I'll bet that's what it is.

Nothing to be done for it now. The bones aren't as supple to allow for fixing but that odd twist might have been a tough one to correct.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That's the way I was thinking and why I didn't go ahead and splint it. But I wanted to get your advise on it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I think she was born that way, or at least, that's my guess based on the idea that looking at the picture, the toe on the other foot also looks twisted, could be the way her foot was moving at the time you took the picture but if they are both twisted, I'd say it's developmental defect in the egg.


----------

